# Good word East?



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Any noise yet Cleveland and East? Perch? Walleye? I like the western basin, but I'm a lot closer to Cleveland and areas east.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I am going to try Friday East, I will let you know how I do.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Went out of gordon park today. No real plan but drove all over covered a wide range of depths looking for perch no such luck. Didn't really find anything promising at all other than I netted enough shinners for the season


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr. Even the trout are cold in CLE. No bite yet.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

jj.....what is a "wide range of depths"?

Thanks


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I came out and went east for awhile looking in water from 17-30' then turned around ran to the stadium went into the river mouth( chocolate milk) out to the crib then to the dump and Back to the launch. Even went under the highway a bit just out of curiosity . So I guess 17-54 fow. Spent 6 hrs nothing for me hope someone finds something


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully another week or two.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Went to the bubble today, but she was not bubbling. Water temps 41-43 mostly. warmest I found was 46. Muddy near mouth of the grand. marked fish but nothing biting. probably another week or two, that is if we get some consistent warm weather. Trolled a bit, but mostly fished jerkbaits, tubes, drop shots looking for winter pattern smallmouth. no luck


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Went out on the Linda Mae today. I kept 24 Perch including three F.O. Size was 10-13 1/2". Thru back the females with eggs.Light bite. Had to watch the rod tip. Fished 32 & 34' a little east of the marina.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Think I'm going to try wildwood for some perch this week, let you know.


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

We went out of Lorain Sunday about 11:30 for a shake-down with all the winter upgrades. All went well so since we were seeing some interesting marks we decided to troll a bit.

We only spent about 2 1/2 hours but ended up 1 for 3. 

The wife was having a BALL! I thought she was gonna cry when she lost 1 at the stern..... 

31fow, purple DHJ was the only color/type they seemed to want. All came 35-60 back and 1.4-1.8sog

Sooooo..... they're here...... maybe not in the mass numbers yet but I'll take it since it's a LOT closer.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That is really good news......huron probably has fish also then. May try there this weekend if mother nature does not decide otherwise.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Fished out of Perry Sunday. 4 smallies one went 5.7 my best. Temp 48-49. All on sticks 1.3mph. Discharge was still quiet.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to fish Ashtabula this weekend. No one else does this early but last year I was pulling fish on meat. Not all walleye go west, plus you get some chrome.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

LenB said:


> Going to fish Ashtabula this weekend. No one else does this early but last year I was pulling fish on meat. Not all walleye go west, plus you get some chrome.



How did it go in bula


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

got 5 walleye and 2 steelhead on Sunday. all on meat


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

LenB

Did you happen to get a surface temp at bula?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I was up on Sunday too! Painting the bottom of my boat! The water is high and muddy in the river and night time temps are still cold. We had a water line burst on my dock the week before last. But I go into the water this weekend and it'll be fish on after that. I may have to sit and wait and follow LenB out to find the fish;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

varied from 44 to 49 degrees


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

LenB said:


> got 5 walleye and 2 steelhead on Sunday. all on meat


Sweet! Can't wait to splash next weekend.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I heard they got a couple eyes on the Linda mea last Sunday along with some FO perch


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Talked to the LindaMae people this past wed. They read me 3-4 perch reports from the preceeding week. Couple of the reports included some eyes so they are in the area.

BTW....LM is upgrading systems so spring reports on her catches may not be available online till its squared away.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Was supposed to go to 185th tomorrow and try for some eyes but just seen the wind's forecasted to be 15-20 gusting to 30 from the west .....


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Never seen so much blank screen in pa waters...

Today was awful.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

fished out of Ashtabula on Thursday the 8th, got 3 nice eyes, all 26 to 27" and lost two others. water temp 48 to 49 2 on purple DHJ 1 one on pink harness


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally get to go fishing after a month, heading up to wildwood this afternoon, gonna try for some perch, maybe troll for some of those gator mouths. If anyone is going to be up that way give me a shout on 68 or pm me with your # we could share info.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

LenB said:


> fished out of Ashtabula on Thursday the 8th, got 3 nice eyes, all 26 to 27" and lost two others. water temp 48 to 49 2 on purple DHJ 1 one on pink harness


Len, how deep were you fishing? Thinking about going Sunday.

Tony, let us know how you did. 

Sunday it's either Wildwood or Ashtabula.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

was in 24 to 28 feet from Walnut Beach and went west about 2 miles. not a lot of marks. am hoping to go tomorrow myself. will be on 68 if we go


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Len, don't have a radio. I'll be in a black Lund tiller.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

joebertin said:


> Len, don't have a radio. I'll be in a black Lund tiller.


You need to get yourself a marine radio...even if its only a small handheld. I could end up saving your life...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> You need to get yourself a marine radio...even if its only a small handheld. I could end up saving your life...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Let me second this response!!!! Lake Erie will do things that you'd never expect... not to mention any type of mechanical issue you may have.

Next to a PFD a VHF radio is ABSOLUTELY mandatory (IMHO).

Not endorsing any retailer, but 

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=75992&s_kwcid=msnsearch_antenna_cobra_radio&adpos={adposition}&creative={creative}

for less than 2 tanks of fuel in your truck.....

I would be very happy to NOT see any more "lost boater" headers in the forums.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Spoke with somebody at wildwood about 1:30, decided not to make the ride from Kent on their advice, they said the Linda Mae took out 16 people, only caught 5 fish. Weather wasn't cooperating to well either. Went local caught 3 small crappie.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

LenB, I've got a standard horizon VHF handheld, I could part with if you need one?


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Meant that for Joe not Len my bad.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

Joe, I think we may have been fishing in the same area today. We were in the Grady White with the radar dome on the top. Ended going 8 for 9 on the walleye plus 1 steelhead. Caught all the walleye on harnesses, the steelie on a purple DHJ. Lot of floating trees and logs out there today.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

LenB said:


> Joe, I think we may have been fishing in the same area today. We were in the Grady White with the radar dome on the top. Ended going 8 for 9 on the walleye plus 1 steelhead. Caught all the walleye on harnesses, the steelie on a purple DHJ. Lot of floating trees and logs out there today.


Was that in Ashtabula or Wildwood? We were the first boat out of Wildwood today. Couldn't find eyes in skinny water, but found a very few scattered in 50 fow, but no takers (except white bass). We then perch fished in the pack. Lots of junk, but the perch we did catch were very nice size. We fell short of a one man limit between three of us, but it was still a great day, once the sun came out.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

I was fishing out of Ashtabula


----------



## Walleyes156 (May 22, 2014)

How deep of water were those walleye??


----------

